# Difference between 1.8 16v and 2.0 16v head - aba turbo



## jaystack (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm starting an aba/16v turbo project and i just want to know if there is a big difference between the 1.8 and 2.0 heads? I have a 2.0 but I see quite a few people using the 1.8. Thanks for any advice u may have!!


----------



## jaystack (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Difference between 1.8 16v and 2.0 16v head - aba turbo (jaystack)*

Nevermind!! Thanks for all your help everyone!! I found the answer.


----------



## Top-NouchVR6 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Difference between 1.8 16v and 2.0 16v head - aba turbo (jaystack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaystack* »_Nevermind!! Thanks for all your help everyone!! I found the answer.









care to share








im curious myself


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

1.8 head flows more from what i read.


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

on 1.8 intake flows better, 2.0 exhaust flows better because of emmissions and from what i remember the 2.0 head was rush job for release for the u.s market.


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jimivr6)*

i believe the 2.0 is better if your porting


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CanadianCabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanadianCabby* »_i believe the 2.0 is better if your porting

I bet if you port them, they end up as the same.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

it's been proven that the 2.0 flows better after porting but i'm sure jarod from SCCH will dispute this... i sold him one of my 2.0 heads after i got my 1.8 head from RSD


----------



## clevebb (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

I just picked up a 1.8 head together with the block. Is there some way to tell the difference of heads? There was a spare top intake manifold in the trunk so I really have no idea what I got. The block clearly says 1.8 in the back. I was hoping for a 2.0 so I can use the int shaft and oil pump. It's from a 90 passat gl.


----------



## sshippee (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (clevebb)*

A passat should have had a 2.0L. If you look at the head on the front all the way to the left you will find the bare head part #. If the first 3 are 027 then its a 1.8L if the first three are 051 then it is a 2.0L.


----------



## clevebb (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (sshippee)*

There was a spare upper intake mani in the trunk that had 051 on it. I couldn't check the actual head yet cause I'm busy with my moms brakes







the prop valve somehow couldn't handle having a 4 cyl engine in the trunk. If it is a 2 L why would it have a 2" x 2" 1.8 on the back?


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (clevebb)*

if it says 1.8 on the back thats what it is...


----------

